# Larex Watch?



## fox79 (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm new to all of this and am on the lookout for my first watch, but stumbled across (whilst snooping around) my late grandfather's watch. It's a Larex and has 'Swiss Made' on it. Was just wondering if anyone knew of this make since I've not come across it and had very few resuts when searching it.

PS - it's looking a little bit scuffed up - would it be worth repairing or not?


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Hi Fox

Here's a larex that i've had for years, it needs a new crystal as it's cracked with age, i can't remember what movement it has but i think it's a half decent one as opposed to the cheap pin pallette ebauches..










It appears that Larex is a trade name of the Langendorf watch company of Switzerland..

Here's a link to some info about the makers of your watch, i think i will be ok linking this as the site doesn't appear to be commercial..

Langendorf watch company

Regards, John


----------

